# Ben Green on fats vs carbs



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2014)

http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## GUNRACK (May 28, 2014)

Good read el capiton


----------



## Gorm (May 28, 2014)

Awesome article. I've been doing Keto for about 4 months now and I love it! Works great for me and I think it will be a lifestyle I'll keep.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2014)

I'm not strict keto but it seems low- and ultra low carbs agree with me too


----------



## PLpb (Aug 30, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm not strict keto but it seems low- and ultra low carbs agree with me too



Same here!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 30, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm not strict keto but it seems low- and ultra low carbs agree with me too



And fats and proteins are delicious


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

So much information out there.

I wish something definitive would come along.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Machmood (Aug 30, 2014)

I think most people feel better on keto, but perform better (in terms if strength/lifting) with carbs. If we could only find a way to restore glycogen without getting out of ketosis we'd be set. I find weekly refeeds are to frequent and I don't get the full benefits of ketosis being knocked out so often


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting article.

Thanks, Cap.


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

I do look at the carb counts in some fruits and berries.


----------

